# Neat Nature Illustrations for Screensavers



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

This was linked from mobileread; I've just pulled about 10 of them to my Kindle and they look really lovely.

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Kunstformen_der_Natur

To use--click on any thumbnail shown, then on the Full resolution link that will appear beneath the preview.

You'll want to resize any you use to 600x800--this squishes them _very_ slightly, by about 50 pixels. Pretty minor, you'll never notice it on the Kindle, but if you try to use them as it, they'll show just part of the image. If you resize keeping the current proportions, you'll either cut off a small portion of the image or have a band of the Kindle grey background showing on one side.

I also took the color illustrations, converted them to black & white, and boosted the contrast significantly so they'd show better on the K2.

Here are three I used. Some of the images from the book are truly wild illustrations of things that nearly look alien, others are simply gorgeous:


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

Very cool images, thanks for the link.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, those are beatiful.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

The first one is really nice, it looks like the butterfly (?) at the top is smiling


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very cool. I think I'm going to need to add some of these.


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Some beautiful images at the link.  Very cool screensaver idea.

Thanks,
Walter...


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Those are gorgeous, Victoria, thank you.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I loved this site. Thanks for the link.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

the sea shell one reminds me of my grandmother & papa SO MUCH! They had a house on the beach in st.augustine,fl when i was a little girl and they would take me on walks for miles with a sand bucket and we would all collect shells of all different kinds and then when we would get back to the house we would make necklaces or lamps or just tons of different things with them! My papa just died dec.08! That pic brought back GOOD memories! 

THANK YOU


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> the sea shell one reminds me of my grandmother & papa SO MUCH! They had a house on the beach in st.augustine,fl when i was a little girl and they would take me on walks for miles with a sand bucket and we would all collect shells of all different kinds and then when we would get back to the house we would make necklaces or lamps or just tons of different things with them! My papa just died dec.08! That pic brought back GOOD memories!
> 
> THANK YOU


So sorry for your loss. Now you can add the screensaver and always have a great memory at your fingertips.
deb


----------



## hunebe (Mar 28, 2009)

Those are fantastic! Now if only I were brave enough to try the hack...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice Victoria, I like them!


----------



## sslteach (Dec 4, 2008)

These are really nice!!!  Can you tell me or point me in the direction of putting these on my Kindle 2?  Thanks!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Great pictures.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I love the shells!


----------



## BayouPointe (Apr 11, 2009)

I love them!  Thanks for the link.

I just got my Kindle 2 today and don't know how to add screensavers.  Is there a link?

Thanks!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

BayouPointe said:


> I just got my Kindle 2 today and don't know how to add screensavers. Is there a link?


Instructions are in this thread:

Kindle 2: New version K2 Screensaver hack


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is the link for that thread
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5734.msg117943.html#msg117943


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

So many screensavers!! I am loving them all!


----------

